# Can’t send messages!



## whaler (Jan 11, 2006)

Why can’t I send messages to other members?


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

When you click on the person's name you should see an option for "message". You don't have that?


----------



## whaler (Jan 11, 2006)

I do but I get "start conversation" then this.
All the restrictions on here with sales threads is annoying. You can't respond because the moderators think everybody is an ******* if they comment on the price or condition.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Works for me. Did you try it again?


----------



## whaler (Jan 11, 2006)

It’s not working. There’s just the “start conversation“ and an error message.


----------



## frozen fingers (Oct 26, 2017)

Hmm, accidentally banned?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

frozen fingers said:


> Hmm, accidentally banned?
> 
> View attachment 5158


If he were banned he wouldn't be able to log in to his account. 
Someone has to be able to rectify this. Maybe. Someday.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Banned, yet posting. Partly able, partly disabled??


----------

